# Heroes Finale [Possible spoiler inside]



## settite (May 22, 2007)

Spoiler



Do you think Nathan and Peter are really dead? I hope they're not!


----------



## Regor (May 22, 2007)

next time, use the [ spoiler ] tag

In any case, logic would say that there's no way they could survive a nuclear blast. However, the writers have led us to believe that Claire's regenerative powers saved Peter in the 'Future' episode, when he blew up. But then again, Sylar was the bomb in the future, not Peter (IIRC). So I don't know what they're going to do. Nathan sure as hell should be dead, unless he flew away from Peter in the sky or some bullshit like that.


----------



## settite (May 22, 2007)

They are extra/super human... Anything is possible...


----------



## Rev2010 (May 22, 2007)

Regor said:


> But then again, Sylar was the bomb in the future, not Peter (IIRC).



No, Peter always was the bomb. Everyone just believed it was Sylar. In the episode where Hiro jumps into the future and Sylar and Peter fight Sylar tells Peter something to the effect of being pissed that he was the one blamed for it when Peter was the one who exploded and killed all those people in NYC.

I have to say, for a season finale I didn't think the episode was that good. I think the episode where Hiro went into the possible future was much more interesting and dramatic. But hey, not every episode can be "amazing".



Rev.


----------



## settite (May 22, 2007)

I still cant wait til next season. This series is amazing and has to be one the best series to be shown on TV in a long time. It has had some of the highest ratings of any show to be on TV since the flood of reality TV shows also which is pretty impressive.

What I love is that its far from reality in most ways. Who the hell wants to watch TV to see reality?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2007)

^ Best. Series. Ever.

I thought the finale was fantastic! Although, everything happened the exact way I figured it would from about... oh, episode 5 or 6 or so.


This series borrows HUGELY from -


Claremont-era X-Men
The DC Miniseries 'Kingdom Come'
John Byrne's 'Next Men'

No wonder it's so good.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 22, 2007)

Spoiler



One thing I don't get is why Nathan had to fly Peter up into the sky and die in the process if Peter could've flown up himself. I mean, are they implying he can't do two powers at once or something?


----------



## technomancer (May 22, 2007)

Spoiler



Peter will be uminjured, as none of the people with the 'nuclear' power have harmed themselves despite people around them dying. Also in the future episode where Peter had already exploded he was fine. Nathan would, however, be barbecued. They also left out the fact that unless he was outside the atmosphere things would still be pretty much fucked as air burst nuclear weapons are just as nasty as ground burst, it just takes longer to kill people.





Rev2010 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't get is why Nathan had to fly Peter up into the sky and die in the process if Peter could've flown up himself. I mean, are they implying he can't do two powers at once or something?





Spoiler



I think it's more of a concentration/control issue... ie he's capable of using multiple powers at once, he's just not good at controlling it yet. As he was focusing all of his energy on not exploding I think trying to fly would have caused him to lose it.



Oh and so much for the crap the network was saying about not carrying over characters and plotlines from season to season of Heroes.


----------



## Cancer (May 22, 2007)

Hey, someone answer me this. What was the power of the Blonde chick, the one with the son? I know could appear to be two places at once, but what was the deal with that?


----------



## technomancer (May 22, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Hey, someone answer me this. What was the power of the Blonde chick, the one with the son? I know could appear to be two places at once, but what was the deal with that?



Her power was strength, and possibly heightened speed and reflexes as well. I don't think she was ever physically in two places at once, her personalities just talked to each other when she looked in a mirror.


----------



## Cancer (May 22, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Her power was strength, and possibly heightened speed and reflexes as well. I don't think she was ever physically in two places at one, her personalities just talked to each other when she looked in a mirror.




Hmmm, sounds like a few of my ex's.....


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2007)

All I know is the cheerleader is cute as hell.


----------



## Cancer (May 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> All I know is the cheerleader is cute as hell.


hubahhuhhubahhuhhubahhuh...





....i hate her characater though, she such a ....cheerleader.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Man, I love her AND her character. She is a total cutie.


----------



## DDDorian (May 22, 2007)

Firstly, I gotta say, that picture is highly unflattering. She looks like she's trying to hold back the urge to vomit.

Secondly, the most recent episode on Australian TV was where Parkman and the radioactive guy take Bennett's family hostage in their house, can anyone give me a ballpark figure of how many episodes are left?

Not a bad show, and unlike Lost (pretty much the only two series I bother to watch) they aren't trying to cram a bunch of allegorical pseudo-plilosophical crap into every scene (although, admittedly, that's the only thing that keeps Lost interesting).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Hmm. I'd say... 4-5, IIRC.


----------



## DDDorian (May 22, 2007)

^^Good to know, thanks.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> ^^Good to know, thanks.



I looked it up for you. The hostage episode is #17.

There's 6 left.


----------



## Regor (May 22, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Hey, someone answer me this. What was the power of the Blonde chick, the one with the son? I know could appear to be two places at once, but what was the deal with that?



How did you guys not get this one? She had a sister that their father killed. Nikki's power was having an alter-ego, her dead sister Jessica, who was stronger than Nikki. Hence the 'super strength'.


----------



## Cancer (May 23, 2007)

Regor said:


> How did you guys not get this one? She had a sister that their father killed. Nikki's power was having an alter-ego, her dead sister Jessica, who was stronger than Nikki. Hence the 'super strength'.




Unlike BSG, I've been in and out with Heroes, only watching it when they have marathons on Scifi, so not only have I been watching them out of order, but I'm missing like HUGE chunks of the story line.



DDDorian said:


> Firstly, I gotta say, that picture is highly unflattering. She looks like she's trying to hold back the urge to vomit.




Perhaps she's healing on the inside....


----------



## technomancer (May 23, 2007)

Regor said:


> How did you guys not get this one? She had a sister that their father killed. Nikki's power was having an alter-ego, her dead sister Jessica, who was stronger than Nikki. Hence the 'super strength'.





Spoiler



Actually the multiple personality was a self-imposed crutch. If you check the final episode she has her full powers WITHOUT Nikki being in control. She outgrew needing the Nikki personality to do her fighting for her and came into her own.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2007)

I still think there's a possibility that Nikki is real. Remember, we're talking super-powered people here. Who knows what possibilities there are?


----------



## forelander (May 23, 2007)

Just watched it. As if start the next series in the last two minutes just to have a cliff hanger. It was awesome though.


----------



## Regor (May 23, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the multiple personality was a self-imposed crutch. If you check the final episode she has her full powers WITHOUT Nikki being in control. She outgrew needing the Nikki personality to do her fighting for her and came into her own.





Spoiler



No dude, you got that all wrong. She was telling Jessica that she (Jessica) wasn't strong enough to beat her, so Nikki 'helped' Jessica by giving her the strength to beat her. It's not that Jessica was able to control her power, her power is a strong alter-ego. The alter-ego made Nikki stronger


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2007)

^ I'm not sure I agree with that. That's just conjecture on your part at this point.

Granted, it's possible. And I'm entirely open to the idea that super strength is Nikki's ability. (Which means, if so, Jessica could have another. But vice versa is also true.)


----------



## forelander (May 23, 2007)

I think it's just one person, who happens to be very strong. It just happens that the strength only manifested itself through Jessica, in the last episode Nikki ripped doors down and all kinds of sweet shit.


----------



## Regor (May 23, 2007)

forelander said:


> I think it's just one person, who happens to be very strong. It just happens that the strength only manifested itself through Jessica, in the last episode Nikki ripped doors down and all kinds of sweet shit.



Yeah, that's basically what I'm trying to say. Jessica is the source of Nikki's strength, because Nikki is 'weak' and Jessica is her strong side.


----------



## forelander (May 23, 2007)

I thought you were saying they were seperate people though? I think her power is strength, and she has some mental issues.


----------



## Regor (May 23, 2007)

No. It's more like multiple personality disorder. Jessica talks to Nikki in the mirror. Jessica is the stronger of the two. That's the hero power. Kinda a Jekyll/Hyde type of thing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 24, 2007)

forelander said:


> I think it's just one person, who happens to be very strong. It just happens that the strength only manifested itself through Jessica, in the last episode Nikki ripped doors down and all kinds of sweet shit.



That's possible. 

They haven't made the whole issue clear , yet. Is Nikki a separate person in fact? Is she a facet of Jessica's own mind?

No one knows.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 24, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ Best. Series. Ever.
> 
> I thought the finale was fantastic! Although, everything happened the exact way I figured it would from about... oh, episode 5 or 6 or so.
> 
> ...



I would say that there is also some J. Michael Straczinsky " Rising Stars" in there, wouldn't you? By Top Cow, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Not familiar with it.


There's a bit of Alan Moore's 'The Watchmen', though.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 24, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Not familiar with it.
> 
> 
> There's a bit of Alan Moore's 'The Watchmen', though.



There's a little bit of everything, all roled into one...

It's good to see some of them comic references in a mainstream series, makes me feel less than a weirdo...

Edit: for more info on Rising Stars Rising Stars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jeff (May 26, 2007)

Regor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No dude, you got that all wrong. She was telling Jessica that she (Jessica) wasn't strong enough to beat her, so Nikki 'helped' Jessica by giving her the strength to beat her. It's not that Jessica was able to control her power, her power is a strong alter-ego. The alter-ego made Nikki stronger





Spoiler



Actually Techno's right on this. If you read the comics as well, you'd see that in the future Jessica is long gone, however Nikki still has full superhuman strength. She no longer needs the crutch of Jessica. 

Also, when Nikki/Jessica fights Candace, Nikki looks in the broken glass to see Jessica saying "that's not me", and Nikki is in full control, and blasts Candace across the room. When she rescues Micah, he says "is it really you Mom?" and she looks in the mirror, only seeing her reflection at that point, and says "it's just me". She no longer needs Jessica; Jessica finally sees that Nikki can protect herself and her family without her, and lets go. 

And to wrap things up, it's Nikki who runs to help Peter against Silar (sp?) and grabs the parking meter and beating him with it;


Jessica would have never done such a thing, as she only thinks of herself.



The Dark Wolf said:


> That's possible.
> 
> They haven't made the whole issue clear , yet. Is Nikki a separate person in fact? Is she a facet of Jessica's own mind?
> 
> No one knows.



Actually they've made it quite clear that Jessica/Nikki are one and the same. Nikki is the real person, with Jessica being a facet of Nikki's mind. Jessica was originally Nikki's sister, who was killed by her drunken father many years ago. Through hints dropped, it was assumed that this scarring event is when "Jessica" the personality first manifested itself, primarily to protect the "weak" Nikki persona. This explains why Nikki didn't remember her father actually killing the real Jessica; it's because her split personality was in control at that time. 



Spoiler



For the whole season it's basically a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde thing, until the very last episode, where Nikki realizes she indeed has the power on her own, without Jessica. This happens when she biffs Candace clear across the room, and looks at her hands, not believing the strength she just exhibited.


----------



## Regor (May 26, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when Nikki/Jessica fights Candace, Nikki looks in the broken glass to see Jessica saying "that's not me", and Nikki is in full control, and blasts Candace across the room. When she rescues Micah, he says "is it really you Mom?" and she looks in the mirror, only seeing her reflection at that point, and says "it's just me". She no longer needs Jessica; Jessica finally sees that Nikki can protect herself and her family without her, and lets go.





Spoiler



That's basically what I'm saying Jeff. Rewatch that scene. Nikki sees Jessica in the broken glass. Jessica says "That's not me" and "Save Micah" to which Jessica replies "I'm not strong enough" as in I, Nikki, am not strong enough to beat this girl on my own. It's a cry for help from Nikki to Jessica. THAT is when Jessica gives Nikki the super power to beat Candace.


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Actually they've made it quite clear that Jessica/Nikki are one and the same. Nikki is the real person, with Jessica being a facet of Nikki's mind. Jessica was originally Nikki's sister, who was killed by her drunken father many years ago. Through hints dropped, it was assumed that this scarring event is when "Jessica" the personality first manifested itself, primarily to protect the "weak" Nikki persona. This explains why Nikki didn't remember her father actually killing the real Jessica; it's because her split personality was in control at that time.



+1 it's a classical Multiple Personality Disorder, the Jessica personality coming into being at an extremely traumatic event in childhood and then taking over from there on out whenever Nikki was placed in unpleasant situations. The fact that Nikki's super powers only manifested through Jessica were just an extension of the Nikki personality being 'helpless' and the Jessica personality handling trouble.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Actually they've made it quite clear that Jessica/Nikki are one and the same. Nikki is the real person, with Jessica being a facet of Nikki's mind. Jessica was originally Nikki's sister, who was killed by her drunken father many years ago. Through hints dropped, it was assumed that this scarring event is when "Jessica" the personality first manifested itself, primarily to protect the "weak" Nikki persona. This explains why Nikki didn't remember her father actually killing the real Jessica; it's because her split personality was in control at that time.


No, they haven't. There isn't any clear indication of whether or not Nikki is a real person or just a figment. I've seen every episode, and they've deliberately left it a mystery.


----------



## DDDorian (May 27, 2007)

List of Heroes graphic novels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For those who haven't seen them before. I've still got a while before the series finale so I'm trying to keep from eading too many of these in case they ruin it for me, but I'll probably do it anyway, heh.


----------



## Jeff (May 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No, they haven't. There isn't any clear indication of whether or not Nikki is a real person or just a figment. I've seen every episode, and they've deliberately left it a mystery.



You're reversing the personalities. Nikki is the primary, Jessica is the violent one. And yes, they have said it's split personality. Did you read the .pdf comics?



technomancer said:


> +1 it's a classical Multiple Personality Disorder, the Jessica personality coming into being at an extremely traumatic event in childhood and then taking over from there on out whenever Nikki was placed in unpleasant situations. The fact that Nikki's super powers only manifested through Jessica were just an extension of the Nikki personality being 'helpless' and the Jessica personality handling trouble.



Exactly.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


> You're reversing the personalities. Nikki is the primary, Jessica is the violent one. And yes, they have said it's split personality. Did you read the .pdf comics?



Nope, I haven't. Is that what the comics claim? If so, then score one for you, Sir.


But I'd still wait till I made my final decision on it. You know how these things go over time.


----------



## Jeff (May 27, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Nope, I haven't. Is that what the comics claim? If so, then score one for you, Sir.
> 
> 
> But I'd still wait till I made my final decision on it. You know how these things go over time.



The whole Jessica/Nikki thing appears to be done anyway, even if the character returns next season (which she probably will). 



Spoiler



From what I've heard, the up in the air returns are Peter, Nathan, and Matt. All appear to have died or be close to death, due to contract negotiations.


----------



## settite (May 29, 2007)

For some reason I just realized that Hiro's father is George Takei aka Sulu from Star Trek  Dont ask me why I didnt notice this before...


----------

